
How Artificial Intelligence is Outpacing Humans - kushankpoddar
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-artificial-intelligence-outpacing-humans-angam-parashar
======
abarnwal
Great Article!!! It would have been more nicer , if it would have covered
about India's most unorganized sector Agriculture. There is current state of
the art research going in CMU about how we can improve the efficiency of every
resources available to increase the capacity of food growth.

------
muktabh
This needs to be updated everyday seeing the rate at which new achievements
coming up. Just yesterday, an algorithm outpaced gynocologists in IVF.

------
redjohn12
Great list covering all the domains and its state of the art! Would have liked
to see more stuff on industries, manufacturing domains

~~~
muktabh
Most data is proprietary and out of reach of researchers, so we don't have
examples. I am pretty sure manufacturing companies will have internal teams
which will be working on their internal data.

------
mongodude
Very nice article, covers all the frontiers captured by AI in recent years.
Awaiting a follow-up with more such instances.

~~~
xbmcuser
I expect in the next year or so an AI will be scouring the net and updating
the article as more things are researched and achieved :-D

------
nenreme
Why are you posting not publicly accesible links? Am I now supposed to
register at linkedin to read news here?

~~~
redjohn12
it's publically accessible afai can see. Not sure what problems you're facing
o.O

------
parths
Thank god you didn't mention singularity!

------
lalp2119
A very updated article on recent technologies.

